# Who wants one?



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I contacted NSW fisheries recently to ask about getting some of their fish measuring stickers for our Kayak Fishing Club. They kindly asked me how many I'd like and I said ''Umm, orrrrrr, aaarrgggh, 50 or so??" expecting to hear a silence (or thundering laughter) from the other end of the phone line.

But lo and behold the girl there said 'no worries' and a box turned up in my mailbox yesterday with about 30 saltwater ones and a dozen or so freshwater ones.

I'll be bringing some of these along for anyone who's attending the Feb Barlings Beach trip, but in the meantime does anyone else want one? i think these are NSW legal limits only (not sure how different the legal limits are in the rest of Austalia) but these are handy for sticking onto your paddle etc.

Anyone who wants one, just PM me your address and I'll post one out. Please only request one if you'll use it. Thanks.

ps. won't be posting them until i'm back at work mid January.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

mate. xmas party tomorow arvo at balmoral beach then i'm off work for 3, yeah count 'em, 3 weeks....friday i wont be there..

but, i'll be driving through neutral bay tomorrow midday- and can drop one in at your place if its not too far out of the way? pm me the address. ta


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

oh, forgot to mention, please nominate if you want a salt or freshwater one.

the stickers are quite long (measure up to 90cm) so both stickers wont fit on one paddle shaft.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I got one of those stickers myself only to find it wouldn't stick to my Hobie - but I see the picture of it stuck to the paddle - good idea - can't believe I never thought of it myself.....


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice work Dave, must try that with Qld fisheries 

Edit: Qld DPI&F no longer produce these stickers as they had a tendancy to shrink in the sun aparently and so were not giving an accurate measurement. :?


----------



## driftr (Sep 4, 2006)

can you also get these for free from tackle shops? 
i'll have to get one when i get my yak, i have one down the shaft of my speargun though..


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Ooooo I need a Saltwater one please! ( Got a freshy from Funda ).

Pm sent.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

a strange phenomenon, but so far MOST of the guys that have PM'd me requesting a sticker are Hobie pedallers.....

dont tell me that the humble paddle has been relegated to being just a measuring stick!?

still plenty available guys, if you want one.


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

Dave, could it be that because the pedalers need to measure their vs to see if they are legal Vs the paddlers whose ar normally bigger and just get put straight in the bin. :lol:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

would 1 of each seem too greedy ???


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I'd love a salt water one thanks Dave...and yes it is destined for the paddle.

Cheers and thanks for going to the trouble.

John


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUkTpYYAABnfgAASQIMBgAwgEAA/792gIACEIm1Jqep6j0yR6jeo2mpPUIp4SbQQNqAA0MoDDNYpKHnOFV9iPaFxA8esh7C69QzJaJVgTkQfTjYMSjnFnzAoWw6yVzEU0/aFSqcS186zDu7kBbG0WBen0kBEkRSsbKMtAER5u4VIBPCRK4HAczYbMhADhUrUeX4u5IpwoSCSJ0sM


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Managed to score some from Tackleworld in Fyshwick ( They have millions of them, fresh and salt ) so save mine for some other mug, my problem is though they dont seem to fit my Hobie paddles at all ( Split shaft, one for each side of my dual yak )... Have to figure out another way or place to mount them, dont really want to cut them but maybe i can use some of the millions of length of PVC and lash that to one side on the paddle keeper ( Maybe I can use the PVC if long enough to transport a spare rod just in case a Redfin breaks it in half! ).

Thanks for that anyway Davey G...


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i still have heaps of these available if anyone wants one.

ps JT, can you pm me your address as I dont think I've sent yours yet?


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

dave, thanks heaps got mine in the mail the other day! will be put to good use!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah, really appreciated...nice bloomin sticker Dave.


----------

